# Awesome 4 Days At Lake Tyers



## JordanF1997 (Apr 8, 2014)

What a great couple of days. Drove down to Lake Tyers and camped on the lake for 4 days. Took the kayak out onto the lake every day and managed to bag out on Bream to 43cm and Flathead to 60cm each time I went out. Was fishing the main lake with hard bodies and vibes over the weed beds and glassies were the best bait fished on the bottom. Caught my bag of huge fish within about 5 hours each day and was actually throwing back Bream under about 35cm because the fish were so plentiful. Over all an awesome weekend (except for the rain and wind) with some amazing fishing. The prawns were also running at night from just outside the pub giving easy acces to them, the water was bloody cold though so waders are definately reccomended.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Good effort Jordan. Upload some pics, always makes a story more interesting!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

One of my favourite places in the world.
I never caught bream there though, I did catch some ripper trevally though.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The best memories of my childhood are of Lake Tyres. Nana and grandad had the caravan park at the bottom of the valley, and some holiday units on Valley Rd. We stayed with them every summer holidays, and my favourite part was - you guessed it - going fishing in grandad's boat, or off the banks for garfish and bream.

Please, post up some pics.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

might be a good idea to check out the dry suits on ebay. Waders on a yak in cold water always makes me nervous. Great first post keep em coming.


----------

